# Tried a new groomer and she recommended Head and Shoulders shampoo



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

We tried a new groomer yesterday. We used to go to Petco and they did an ok job. This new one really did a nice job. Her hair is very even throughout. They only took two hours as opposed to three with Petco. And even with the tip she's cheaper than Petco. I think we found a new groomer.

Anyway Ruffles has been itching a lot lately and I didn't see anything on her skin so I asked her to take a look. Maybe trained eyes might see something that I didn't. She said that it all looks good and it's just dry skin. She said to try Head and Shoulders shampoo. Has anyone ever heard of this?

Of course I'd get yelled at if I'm here bragging about how good she looks and I don't post pics so here ya go. I want to avoid all the... :brick:

And as you can see her muzzle is still growing in. I guess that might take a while.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I went threw cosmetology school not for hair but was in the industry for years. And if you asked a hair dresser not many would recommended head and shoulders shampoo. Maddie had the same problem and our vet gave us a shampoo called Virbac Epi-soothe you leave it on for 5 to 10 min. The best thing I have found is adding fish oil to her food she bailey itches at all anymore.
I also still use the shampoo.
Ruffles looks so soft I'm happy you found a good groomer.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I would be afraid of getting it in her eyes. It's a pretty strong shampoo.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd ask your vet and look for something especially made for canines....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

LoudRam said:


> We tried a new groomer yesterday. We used to go to Petco and they did an ok job. This new one really did a nice job. Her hair is very even throughout. They only took two hours as opposed to three with Petco. And even with the tip she's cheaper than Petco. I think we found a new groomer.
> 
> Anyway Ruffles has been itching a lot lately and I didn't see anything on her skin so I asked her to take a look. Maybe trained eyes might see something that I didn't. She said that it all looks good and it's just dry skin. She said to try Head and Shoulders shampoo. Has anyone ever heard of this?
> 
> ...


She really does look nice!!! She looks quite proud of herself too!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok. I used to cut hair and I wouldn't even recommend that to a human

No really, maybe she knows something I don't.

Fred is a scratcher. I use a special shampoo for sensitive/itchy skin. Seems to help a lot.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ruffles looks so soft! It looks like her hair will all grow out evenly with the muzzle hair now.

I tried Head and Shoulders once and it seemed to irritate my scalp! The vets usually have special shampoos for dry or itchy skin problems so I think I would try something like that first.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Back last year when Rosie had something that looked like ringworm but was some kind of localized mange __i can't remember the name. anyway, I used Head & Shoulders on the top of her hair, left it on for about 5 minutes. Seems it has some ingredient in it that is anti fungal like the med that the doc gave me. Anyway we stopped the spreading and she now has a bald spot about the size of a dime that won't grow hair. I use baby shampoo on her head and last time I decided to just use it all over. Works fine.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

I have used baby shampoo from the beginning. I dilute it about 1:10 and put it in a squirt bottle. (I also warm it - spoiled puppy!) It has worked just fine for us. The only time she scratches is for 2 or 3 days after going to the groomer.


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I use tear free puppy shampoo on her head and face and I use this on the rest of her. Maybe I'll take a trip to Petco and see what else they have.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I wonder if using tea tree oil would be of any use. It has so many good uses and is apparently safe for many animals. You can also get tea tree shampoo. I have a friend you uses it on her dogs and rats for different things, but I've never done so; so do research it first, but it may be a thought.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I suggest some oatmeal shampoo. It is very soothing to their skin and adds much-needed moisture without making their skin/coat oily. Your vet would likely carry a prescription shampoo if the itching is quite bad, but I would try the oatmeal first. You can get it at any regular pet store.


----------

